# Tyre Kickers



## shamous1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Just a question for you all to ponder and enlighten me when you work out the answer. The answer to this question can be a varied, greatly and I look forward to hearing your replies.

I have had quite a few people e-mail, pm me regarding some beardies, a coastal and an enclosure that I have for sale both here and on petlink.

Some of the questions that I have had really make me wonder about the sanity of some people. Like the vast majority of us we would rather be tending to our herps rather than replying to bs e-mails.

What happened to honest up-front questions and replies?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 25, 2007)

some ppl love to stuff ppl around that much they think its really funny i myself is very upfront and very to the point if i have something to say ill let that person know i dont need to beat about the bush to get to the point ill say wat i need to straight away its like a friend of mine who wants to buy a 4ft fish tank off me for $100 right and for the past week she lies and makes all these excuses about wanting it so today i said right i had given you time to pay for it and come get it and u still havent done it so i sold it to someone who had the money upfont i hate being stuffed around by ppl who have issues like that drives me insane be upfront if ya want it take it (pay for it) and you know all is good but not say one thing then do another arrrgghhh :|


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 25, 2007)

ahh tyre kickers. 

I am so sick of them that next year I will abondon the idea of a "list". It will be first to pay, first served. From my experience the young first time herpers are the worst. They dont even have to common decency to ring or email when they change their minds, or even show up at a designated meeting place.

Just yesterday I was waiting for a guy to arrive and pick up a stimmy. When he was 1 hr late I rang him to see what was going on. His excuse was that he didnt feel like it today and would probably come around tommorrow. No phone call, nothing. His attitude was just typical of the "tyre kicker".


----------



## bylo (Feb 25, 2007)

I call them "Ball breakers" , there is more of them than buyers


----------



## horsenz (Feb 25, 2007)

hmmmm... yes i know what you mean...
i have my car on e-bay and the description clearly states that it is un-driveable and the engine needs replacing, yet the amount of messages i have had asking if they can drive it away after purchase is phenomenal!!! ( they think that they are getting a HUGE bargain, but if the car was running perfectly i wouldn't have it on e bay for 200 ):shock: the add also states pick up only (obvious reasons) yet iv had people asking if i can post it to Sydney!!!


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 25, 2007)

gotta love the time wasters or tyre kickers as you guys so put it. I was selling a horse b4 xmas and around the start of november a lady asked to buy her without looking at her and wanted to pay her off. Reluctantly I agreed. Big mistake...... Which I won't be making again. Every time payment was due there was a new excuse. Come Jan I still had no deposit nothing and when I questioned her she said she had deposited money into my acc which was BS in a big way. In the end I sent a sms saying she could forget buying the horse and I did not recieve an apology nothing... I had knocked back 4 other buyers at this point and i was as mad as a cut snake. When I breed my coastal, waters and childreni this year it will be first in with payment basis.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 25, 2007)

it really annoys the hell out of me say wat you mean and then go through with it dont say yea ill have it or take it if your not gon cough up the goods ($$$) in return you know psssshhh but when my mate has told me heaps of times she wants the tank it always seemed like she had an excuse not to come get it you know....its a shame cause she was willing to buy a baby off my female coastal when she has a clutch but looks like she wont be gettin jack off me


----------



## phoenix (Feb 25, 2007)

I the way I do it is I think of every posible answer too any questions, put it all down in the advert, then who ever rings asks a question that has been answered in the add I tell them there all sold, those that say I take it/them I tell them no guarantees they will get them unless they front up with the cash, first in gets the prize....


----------



## Troy 1000 (Feb 25, 2007)

They are a pain in the ass but some of them could be genuine. Last week MrBredli was selling a Female mac I replied (1st time buyer) but then communication stopped. He probably thought I was a tyre kicker but I actually work shift work so when I did not reply he then presumed I was not interested without the communication, maybe best to find out little things like that or deliver the animal to the buyer then you will know for sure and add them to you ignore list. We have spoken and yes I am buying the Mac


----------



## geckodan (Feb 25, 2007)

You can try to do the right thing but invariably you end up with egg on your face. Dozens of times this year I have had peolpe ask to be contacted asap when something is available only to not even reply when you contact them. One guy replied after 3 months and then got cranky when the animals were already sold. Another was offered animals first up and declined but nags me every three weeks because "I'm still top of the list aren't I". They make it a major drama to even deal with some people. My other favoroutes are photo collectors. No intention of buying but want a photo of that species for there own purposes.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 25, 2007)

cool


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 25, 2007)

yea thats pathetic then they try use oh thats my snake line i had some person take pics of where ive posted pics of my snakes and there going around telling ppl its thier snakes meanwhile ppl know they belong to me cause they have been to my house omg its funny when ya actually catch them out....


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 25, 2007)

geckodan said:


> You can try to do the right thing but invariably you end up with egg on your face. Dozens of times this year I have had peolpe ask to be contacted asap when something is available only to not even reply when you contact them. One guy replied after 3 months and then got cranky when the animals were already sold. Another was offered animals first up and declined but nags me every three weeks because "I'm still top of the list aren't I". They make it a major drama to even deal with some people. My other favoroutes are photo collectors. No intention of buying but want a photo of that species for there own purposes.


 
wow, photo collectors. That would really pee me off.
Guess that comes with having so many nice and rare geckos, no one has asked for photos of my lawsoni


----------



## Jozz (Feb 25, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> some ppl love to stuff ppl around that much they think its really funny i myself is very upfront and very to the point if i have something to say ill let that person know i dont need to beat about the bush to get to the point ill say wat i need to straight away its like a friend of mine who wants to buy a 4ft fish tank off me for $100 right and for the past week she lies and makes all these excuses about wanting it so today i said right i had given you time to pay for it and come get it and u still havent done it so i sold it to someone who had the money upfont i hate being stuffed around by ppl who have issues like that drives me insane be upfront if ya want it take it (pay for it) and you know all is good but not say one thing then do another arrrgghhh :|


 

Sorry, but jeez that is one LONG sentence. It hurt my brain to read! What ever happened to punctuation. I am really sorry for being pedantic, but this site drives me CRAZY with punctuation and spelling (a bit anal I know!).  

I think some people want everything they see, and ask questions, and pretend they can get it, when they know they can't afford it. They think maybe, somehow they will get the money??? Don't know - I know I always think it, but don't act on it unless I KNOW I can afford it.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 25, 2007)

"great snake" "got any pics of the parents" "if only I had the bucks"
need I go on.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to take this off topic but I cant cop it anymore.Aussie Python Lover that avatar of your is a shocker.So bad that I try not to even look at a thread if you have started it.However since you have basically spammed every post it does make it difficult to avoid posts that you have commented on.


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 25, 2007)

I had this issue every season, but nothing compared to the crap from last season. It s&^t me to tears. (I spent my profits at the dentist due to damage caused by grinding my teeth from these people  )

This season I took a new approach. I advertised on RDU with a photo of the hatchies. I picked out a pic of each parent and some of the young, which I sent out. I compiled all enquiries at once and group emailed my reply. I also requested a $50 deposit per animal which was also stipulated in the ad  

It worked an absolute treat. I have had all 32 animals reserved in 12 days :shock: All with deposits. I probably had about 10 enquiries outside but only half of them were genuine.

I will definately be continuing this process next season.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 25, 2007)

horsenz said:


> hmmmm... yes i know what you mean...
> i have my car on e-bay and the description clearly states that it is un-driveable and the engine needs replacing, yet the amount of messages i have had asking if they can drive it away after purchase is phenomenal!!! ( they think that they are getting a HUGE bargain, but if the car was running perfectly i wouldn't have it on e bay for 200 ):shock: the add also states pick up only (obvious reasons) yet iv had people asking if i can post it to Sydney!!!



Hahahaha oh dear. Silly humans.
I think that is definetly a sign of stupidity as apposed to tyre kickers though. There's people who would love to own something but don't have the money and are trying to create an excuse for themselves to buy it and then there are people who can't read and think you can fit a car into a postbox! Sheesh.


Ramsayi said:


> Sorry to take this off topic but I cant cop it anymore.Aussie Python Lover that avatar of your is a shocker.So bad that I try not to even look at a thread if you have started it.However since you have basically spammed every post it does make it difficult to avoid posts that you have commented on.


*hands Ramsayi a tissue*


----------



## sparticus (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe proven consistant tyre kickers/time wasters should start incurring infractions,wouldn't that put a bee in some of their bonnets,as they have to many sellers over the past.


----------



## gold&black... (Feb 25, 2007)

haha this is some funny stuff..:lol:.. Havent sold anything yet but now I'm dreading the time when I'll be selling some snakes..... No wonder, the person who sold me my snakes thought I was a tyrekicker.... All those stupid questions I asked...... Well I guess it's ok now cos I eventually did buy some snakes off him.......


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 25, 2007)

Happens year in year out.
Can you send me some more pics?
Can you also send me pics of the parents their parents and their second cousins etc.
2 dozen emails later I only have half the money you are asking for the snake.

I keep a list of tyre kickers just in case they decide to waste my time in the future. 

I like your idea glimmerman although I dont like taking deposits much prefering to take people at their word.


----------



## Jozz (Feb 25, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Hahahaha oh dear. Silly humans.
> 
> *hands Ramsayi a tissue*


 
You can hand me a tissue too, cause yours is just as annoying!!! :x


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 25, 2007)

Ramsayi,
It would be nice if you could publish that list of tyre kickers. It would put a stop to it real fast. IN any case feel free to PM me that list of tyre kickers


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Jozz....


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 25, 2007)

*hands you a tissue*


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 25, 2007)

Feel better? 

Glimmerman I wonder if anyone will sacrifice their deposit and go back on it.. :s


----------



## Jozz (Feb 25, 2007)

*using tissue - scrolls past posts quickly*

Drives me CRAZY!!!!!!!!!! Don't get me wrong, it is a cool pic, it's just the flashing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 25, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Feel better?
> 
> Glimmerman I wonder if anyone will sacrifice their deposit and go back on it.. :s



I don't mind if people want to pay me $50 for tyre kicking :lol: 

I used to take people on their word, unfortunately in this day and age, peoples word doesn't seem to mean as much as it used too.


----------



## bigguy (Feb 25, 2007)

I have been breeding and selling reptiles longer then most people in Australia. Over the last 5 years or so I have been getting enquiries from tyre kickers at a ratio of about 50 to 1. And its getting worse each year.

When I place adds I try and answer all questions that may be asked. Yet the tyre kickers contact you and asked the same questions you have allready answered. I also try and supply a pic of an average hatchling, as well as the parents. Yet, in nearly every case I am asked for more pics. Its absolutely positive that people out there have no intention in buying from you, they just collect all the pics that they can get a hold of .

I have the reputation of being very short with people, but if you have the amount of tyre kickers that ring me every day, I am sure you would be as sick of it as I am.

I haven't had any form of a list for over 10 years. What a waste of time they turn out to be. I never take deposits, as I have had people take up to a year to return for their animals. Its the same with full payments. I have had people people leave their animals after payment for anything up to a year. I never give my address to buyers till they are getting into the car to come here. At least this way, most turn up when I expect them. Some however, still never turn up or turn up days later when I am not home. As CodeRed is now doing, I have the policy first to turn up with the cash get the animals. 

Its funny how people have allways been critical of me for my selling attitude, and to now see so many others now starting to breed and adopting my same policies.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 25, 2007)

I held a mac hatchling for 18 months for a person as they always said they still wanted it
macs don't take up much room or or eat heaps, so this didnt bother me, but it taught me a valuable lesson - don't beleive a word they say - the genuine people will turn up ready to pay full asking price and be thankful you held the animal and for the offer of backup after sales service/advice and they always like the "free" packet of frozen rats to start off with
Good manners and courtesy are still around but you have to look harder
Sandee


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 25, 2007)

lol ditto Biguy


----------



## sparticus (Feb 25, 2007)

The reptile industry is very incestuous,everybody knows someone who knows this someone and so on.If you know of a tyre kicker let your mates know their names so they don't have to go through the same rubbish that the sellers and others have gone through.Word of mouth can be a powerful medium....


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 25, 2007)

Bredlislave said:


> I held a mac hatchling for 18 months for a person as they always said they still wanted it
> Sandee



:shock: 18 months. If people don't collect within 6 weeks from pick up date, it's resold. K-Mart etc have a lay-by system of 6- 12 wks. I too have adapted that policy. 

Some people want an animal and feel that if they want an animal, but can't afford it - then no one can have it either, hence string you along. 

I was holding a pair of Stimies & Macs for a mate for 3 months. I rang him a few times but never rang me back or avoided the topic, so I sold them. He asked me the other day for them (2months after I sold them) when he could pick em up. He could not understand why I didn't have them anymore


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 25, 2007)

Tyre kicking must be an annoyance for sellers but this sort of thing does happen to buyers also. I've recently contacted someone about buying some quite expensive snakes and told them that I work shift and would contact them in two days. I quite clearly stated I was very interested and would most likely finalise the deal in two days. When I called in two days as promised, the person had sold the snakes  Fortunately I found other sellers who I am currently finalising paperwork with. Is it normally the case that the more desirable a snake is, the less feedback/timely response is required by the seller?? The person that sold the snake under me is not a member - to my knowledge - of this website. I've bought a few snakes of people from this website and the sales have gone through without a hitch..


----------



## Gabi_79 (Feb 25, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Tyre kicking must be an annoyance for sellers but this sort of thing does happen to buyers also. I've recently contacted someone about buying some quite expensive snakes and told them that I work shift and would contact them in two days. I quite clearly stated I was very interested and would most likely finalise the deal in two days. When I called in two days as promised, the person had sold the snakes  Fortunately I found other sellers who I am currently finalising paperwork with. Is it normally the case that the more desirable a snake is, the less feedback/timely response is required by the seller?? The person that sold the snake under me is not a member - to my knowledge - of this website. I've bought a few snakes of people from this website and the sales have gone through without a hitch..




Unless a breeder has stated he will hold snakes until he hears from you, or you have payed a deposit, if you haven't given him a definate answer he is under no obligation to hold snakes for you.

This has happened to me and is most annoying, I agree, but I also have been on the other end when buyers will say they will contact you back and you put other people off for them, yet you never hear from them again. For that reason, you can't expect a breeder to hold a snake on a 'most likely' scenario, too many of us have gotten stuffed around for that.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 25, 2007)

*...*



Gabi_79 said:


> Unless a breeder has stated he will hold snakes until he hears from you, or you have payed a deposit, if you haven't given him a definate answer he is under no obligation to hold snakes for you.
> 
> This has happened to me and is most annoying, I agree, but I also have been on the other end when buyers will say they will contact you back and you put other people off for them, yet you never hear from them again. For that reason, you can't expect a breeder to hold a snake on a 'most likely' scenario, too many of us have gotten stuffed around for that.



True a seller is under no obligation to hold an animal, but surely a purchaser does not have to say "yes I'll take that animal right now, sight unseen." I personally will not give a definite answer for a purchase in excess of $20,000 unless I either see the animal (hard considering where I live), or see photos (a few). I don't have the luxury of a cooling down period or a warranty. With a $200 snake, I would most likely make up my mind quickly, but with an expensive animal, I need to see the goods. You get to test drive a car.... Do you go to a car yard and walk up to the salesperson and say "I'll take that car in the container, sight unseen?" Of course not... And if you were to say to him "I'm very interested, I'll call you back in two days because I'm on shift work." he would most likely hold the car for two days for you (and probably call you several times to make sure your still interested). I can guarantee if you were going to buy a Lamborghini and told the salesperson "I'll come back in two days," he would tell prospective purchases there was already someone interersted in the car - but he could get them another. Are you telling me that some breeders have less scruples than a used car salesman? Let's face it, when you buy an exotic snake, not a run of the mill python, you are essentially buying the "Lamborghini of the snake world."


----------



## Gabi_79 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure what you are saying. I was commenting on your sentence which said 


> I quite clearly stated I was very interested and would most likely finalise the deal in two days.



Whatever the comparison with cars, salesman or whatever, regardless of the value of the animal, the seller had no obligation to hold the snake/s for you. Do you know how many times sellers hear what you said above, but then never hear back? And also, since you didn't give him a 100% guarantee that you would take them, of course he had no obligation if someone came along in the meantime and said they will take it for sure. And yes, if you want the guarantee of getting the snakes, you did have to say "yes" right now, regardless of seeing pictures or not. I can understand you wanting to see photos, and there is nothing wrong with that, but still if someone else comes in and says yes in the two days, really, do you expect the person to wait around?

Like I said before, I've had this happen to me and they were snakes I'd waited for a year to come up, I asked for two days and the seller even told me that if someone contacted him in the meantime he'd ring me straight away as I was in his local area, but he didn't and sold them from under me. I was pretty peed off, but in the end he wasn't obligated to and I could understand why he did. Sellers hear it all the time, and if someone comes along and wants them then and there, it is much easier than waiting to hear answers from this person and that and then have to ring people back.

The influx of new people in the hobby has made this happen, as not too many years ago people would honor the call back system, now many if not most of them are newbies or kids just wanting to photo collect as someone said, or coming back to you and saying they'll take it for half the price. Just the way it's got to be now.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 25, 2007)

It seems to be a heated topic. I've sold snakes before and must admit I've had my share of tyre kickers. I just didn't let it get me down. There are much more important things to get worried about. Tyre kickers always have and always will be a part of selling snakes - or anything else for that matter. Enough said by me...


----------



## Magpie (Feb 25, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> I need to see the goods. You get to test drive a car.... Do you go to a car yard and walk up to the salesperson and say "I'll take that car in the container, sight unseen?" Of course not... And if you were to say to him "I'm very interested, I'll call you back in two days because I'm on shift work." he would most likely hold the car for two days for you (and probably call you several times to make sure your still interested). I can guarantee if you were going to buy a Lamborghini and told the salesperson "I'll come back in two days," he would tell prospective purchases there was already someone interersted in the car - but he could get them another. Are you telling me that some breeders have less scruples than a used car salesman? Let's face it, when you buy an exotic snake, not a run of the mill python, you are essentially buying the "Lamborghini of the snake world."


 

Actually, the salesperson would sell the car if someone else came along with cash in hand, then try and convince you to put one on order "it'll be here next week".
I don't care what it costs, first to front with the money gets it


----------



## dymback (Feb 25, 2007)

i have had the same thing happen when i was selling tanks you have people ask for pics and then they tell you to give them ur bank details and stuff and they will get the money to you and someone will pick the tanks up and then nothing or they ask all the quesions under the sun about it and then dont get back to you and today i am still waiting 2 and a half hours after the guy texted me for my address 
and i have tried calling him a number of time but his phone is turned off 
so my hole day has being wasted as havnt wonted to leave the house just incase


----------



## ari (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with Magpie. Plus another thing I will say don't enquire to for sale adverts until you have first checked with your mum, dad, wife, husband, grandma etc etc........LOL Once they say ok then enquire. Also after 5 to 6 emails & photos & then come the time to pay don't use excuses like "My cat or dog" died.

Plus another form of advice don't hold nothing for anybody unless they either pay in full or place a deposit down because inevitably you will miss out on sales because someone can't get their financial act together.

As the old saying goes once bitten twice as shy. I have been stuffed around by a couple of individuals in the past, and so have some friends, so we have decided to exchange these email addresses & refuse to sell or respond to them again, that fixes it.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 25, 2007)

Ahh I just wish I kept a list of people that stuffed me around. No doubt they'll do the same thing over and over again.

Hopefully a few of the offenders will read this thread and realise how much it annoys people and how easily it will come back and bite them on the butt.


----------



## shamous1 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Payment schemes.*



krissy78 said:


> gotta love the time wasters or tyre kickers as you guys so put it. I was selling a horse b4 xmas and around the start of november a lady asked to buy her without looking at her and wanted to pay her off. Reluctantly I agreed. Big mistake...... Which I won't be making again. Every time payment was due there was a new excuse. Come Jan I still had no deposit nothing and when I questioned her she said she had deposited money into my acc which was BS in a big way. In the end I sent a sms saying she could forget buying the horse and I did not recieve an apology nothing... I had knocked back 4 other buyers at this point and i was as mad as a cut snake. When I breed my coastal, waters and childreni this year it will be first in with payment basis.




Funny you say that. I had a person say that they wanted to buy the coastal we are selling. They asked for pics as they could'nt access them from where I had them. The then stated that the wanted the snake and that I QUOTE, " Maybe if we could arrange a payment plan that way i could get her and you could get paid in time. I could pay you in instalments. I could pay you an agreed amount each week or each fortnight."

I won't reveal who this person is as I do not find the need to embarrass them publicly. They will see it as they are on this site. Payment scheme?????????/ Yeah no worries $350 up front and $1 a week for 50 weeks to cover freight.:lol: 

What a cheek. I would accept payment plan but there would be no way you would get the animal before full payment was issued and if you ever changed your mind no money would be refunded.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 25, 2007)

Forgot to add earlier that some buyers actually cost you money.It costs $20 to export from NSW.Ive been caught a few times when they want the animal,agree on price and freight costs then supply their details so you can start the paperwork.You wait for the total amount to go into your acc but it never does.Or the classic one "I will deposit the money into your acc once I recieve the snakes"


----------



## shamous1 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Good one*

You gotta love them for trying:shock: 

Maybe if there was some sort of system much like ebays paypal, where there was a third party who would hold the money and once the snake was safely in the buyers hands the money could then be transferred over. I guess there could still be hassles with sick animals being sent and buyers not being happy etc.

What ever happened to the old saying, "A gentlemans aggreement"?


----------



## ari (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a ripper.

I had a lady in S.A who I will not mention but she knows who she is. Anyway emailed me for 2 x O. Marmorata so I said yep still have them, anyway after 500, 000 000 emails she says she is going away for the Xmas & New Year break and can't do anything till she gets back which was cool with me.

Anyway 2 weeks went by and I thought I would email her to see that all is ok as I had a couple of other people interested in them & told her that. She goes, "I DEFINATELY WANT THEM STILL"
Ok so I turned these other people away, then 3 weeks later the time came for the gexs to be shipped so I emailed her for payment & to get her movement permit number, and guess what she never replied and still hasn't replied to this day.

Thats cool as I know her email address & forwarded it to a few friends - she wont be getting any hard to get stuff from me or a few others after that little trick she pulled..........LOL


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 25, 2007)

*Most sensible thing I've seen for a long time.*



shamous1 said:


> You gotta love them for trying:shock:
> 
> Maybe if there was some sort of system much like ebays paypal, where there was a third party who would hold the money and once the snake was safely in the buyers hands the money could then be transferred over. I guess there could still be hassles with sick animals being sent and buyers not being happy etc.
> 
> What ever happened to the old saying, "A gentlemans aggreement"?



This is the most sensible thing I've seen for a long time. A broker perhaps.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 25, 2007)

Its a small hobby.
I always invite potential buyers to ask others about their past dealings with us for peace of mind.A lot of people dont want to even pay the going rate so I cant see them paying a bit more for the services of a broker.


----------



## Bendarwin (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep, agree, I wanted a Bredli from a member here on APS, he got "angry" with every one sending him crappy tyre kickin emails....... my email was simple , "I want a female if you have one left", and done, I am on the list. can't wait by the way........


----------



## aww yeah (Feb 25, 2007)

as a buyer and not a breeder i guess i see things from the other side. i know i have inquired about a number of repitiles that i genuinely want to buy and i have the cash but i never hear from the seller. im sitting trying to figure out why they put up a for sale ad and then when i answer it dont even send me a reply. even if they are all sold just a reply to say they are all gone would be nice.
cheers


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 25, 2007)

*...*



Ramsayi said:


> Its a small hobby.
> I always invite potential buyers to ask others about their past dealings with us for peace of mind.A lot of people dont want to even pay the going rate so I cant see them paying a bit more for the services of a broker.



It's a little hobby but some people are now selling snakes that cost quite a bit of money. 5 percent say would be a reasonable fee. For a cheap snake the fee would be negligible. For an expensive snake it would be higher (but so would the profit margin). It would be piece of mind well worth the cost IMHO.


----------



## nom (Feb 25, 2007)

aww yeah said:


> as a buyer and not a breeder i guess i see things from the other side. i know i have inquired about a number of repitiles that i genuinely want to buy and i have the cash but i never hear from the seller. im sitting trying to figure out why they put up a for sale ad and then when i answer it dont even send me a reply. even if they are all sold just a reply to say they are all gone would be nice.
> cheers



Here here. I too am a genuine buyer that is often ignored by sellers, Iv been waiting all week for a seller from this site to get back to me in fact.

Its unfair tyre kickers give us genuine buyers a bad name. Iv also had the experience of having animals (I had said I would definately take) be sold because I hadnt replied quick enough to an email and the buyer 'assumed' I was no longer interested. I think atleast 24hours should be given for someone to reply to an email, not all of us get a chance to check our emails as often as some. 

I think its bodgy too that tyre kickers are given preference on a list and genuine buyers miss out, only for the animals to become available again and genuine buyers waiting all season miss out again!

Anyway just my 2 cents worth.
Cheers


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Feb 25, 2007)

There in all walks of life and the person who invents BULL [email protected]! ARTIST filter will be a very rich man
Good luck mate

Macca


----------



## Clairebear (Feb 25, 2007)

Two good friends of mine ( i live my snake life through them mostly) had paid in full for a python and they were waiting and waiting... got all sorts of excuses that were all ridiculous. Today they called and confronted the seller AGAIN and she admitted that her excuses had been lies to buy her time but they decided not to sell it.... this had been going on for weeks all the seller needed to do was call. It's not very good when they've accepted the money and the excuses are as terrible as theirs was.


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Feb 25, 2007)

there goes that catch 22 thing again:x 

i hope they got a refund


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 25, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> Two good friends of mine ( i live my snake life through them mostly) had paid in full for a python and they were waiting and waiting... got all sorts of excuses that were all ridiculous. Today they called and confronted the seller AGAIN and she admitted that her excuses had been lies to buy her time but they decided not to sell it.... this had been going on for weeks all the seller needed to do was call. It's not very good when they've accepted the money and the excuses are as terrible as theirs was.


 
Thats bad, but I truely belive there are a LOT more tyre kickers out there than bad sellers. 

It's not uncommon for a seller to take orders for more animals than he/she has. This is because they expect half of them to be tyre kickers and drop out. In such a case the seller should make the potential buyers aware that they may not get the animals they have ordered.


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 25, 2007)

nom said:


> Here here. I too am a genuine buyer that is often ignored by sellers, Iv been waiting all week for a seller from this site to get back to me in fact.
> 
> Its unfair tyre kickers give us genuine buyers a bad name. Iv also had the experience of having animals (I had said I would definately take) be sold because I hadnt replied quick enough to an email and the buyer 'assumed' I was no longer interested. I think atleast 24hours should be given for someone to reply to an email, not all of us get a chance to check our emails as often as some.
> 
> ...


I bet a few people view me as a tyrekicker because i ask a million questions, but i ask so many cause i think of more to ask and am very interested in the reptile people that ignore me take note****

The part where tyrekickers get preference on a list ticks me off :x hopefully i dont get done over by this as i am hopefully getting put on a couple of lists **fingers crossed**

Haha the guy codered is talking bout is my mate, he got his snake today though so its all good. Shes a nice looking stimmy too


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello cma_369,
Hope the little girl is settling in 

I reckon the best way to not be viewed as a tyre kicker is to get on the phone and talk to the buyer. Its far more reasuring speaking to a buyer in person than dealing with them through PM and email. Its also very easy to determine if they are genuine or not. Also most breeders dont mind answering a gazillion questions (within reason) as it shows the buyer is genuine and will treat the animal properly.


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 25, 2007)

CodeRed said:


> Thats bad, but I truely belive there are a LOT more tyre kickers out there than bad sellers.
> 
> It's not uncommon for a seller to take orders for more animals than he/she has. This is because they expect half of them to be tyre kickers and drop out. In such a case the seller should make the potential buyers aware that they may not get the animals they have ordered.


Thats too true,

But some sellers dont mention that part about not everyone will get something, sellers should just make a list of people to contact so the first people in get first serve or that make deposits. 

But there are genuine people out there, myself included , who ask for something to be put on hold and buy it, as there are trusting sellers willing to trust buyers (someone has held onto a snake for almost a month for various reasons) which is good.

But there are always the bad seeds that ruin it:x 

Chris


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 25, 2007)

CodeRed said:


> Hello cma_369,
> Hope the little girl is settling in
> 
> I reckon the best way to not be viewed as a tyre kicker is to get on the phone and talk to the buyer. Its far more reasuring speaking to a buyer in person than dealing with them through PM and email. Its also very easy to determine if they are genuine or not. Also most breeders dont mind answering a gazillion questions (within reason) as it shows the buyer is genuine and will treat the animal properly.


She seems to be settling in fine as she didnt look too stressed.

Yeah im always willing to give someone a ring for something im interested in. Maybe if people are so worried about tyrekickers make replies phone if the seller has the time of course.

Cant wait for you to breed your jungles, my brother said they were beautiful.

Chris.


----------



## FAY (Feb 25, 2007)

We keep lists of who wants what....we nearly always have more people on the list that we have animals....but we let them all know and the ones that miss out we tell them don't worry as someone will not want them any more and it turns out fine for us and them.
We invite people to our house and they can see all the animals relatives for themselves so they know exactly what they are getting and they come and pick them up as well! Works for us!!


----------



## bulldogwoma (Feb 26, 2007)

if they actually came out and kicked your tyres ,my car would be down to its axles !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laa Laa (Feb 26, 2007)

Just as a point of note:

You don't need to be buying from ebay to be able to use paypal.

You just register with your email address and away you go. Payment can also be made from a credit card into the seller paypal account which can make things easier again.

I know i would be willing to use paypal for future purchases should it be made available for the seller, the fees involved are minimal.


----------



## cement (Feb 26, 2007)

Tyre kicking happens in every business as well. I wish i could find out who in the building game came up with "free quotes", Ithink if its for sales like herps etc than no deposit means no guarantee its yours. I put a deposit on hatchlings 4 weeks before they are established feeders
and keep in touch with breeder see how there coming, BE HONEST WITH YOURSELF, if you really can't afford dont waste ppls time.


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 26, 2007)

when i bought my fisrt snake i saw an ad on this site for mac's $150 each and i thiught to my self thats cheap so i called the seller and he told me that the price had gone up to $250 for the same mac.. i told him what i thought of him and his mac and bought a mac of bigguy and i have never looked back


----------

